#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  NIT's and IIT's may do away with GATE for PhD aspirants

## faadoo.abhinav

PhD aspirants at the Indian Institutes of Technology (IITs) and other  central science and engineering institutions may soon be exempt from the  Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE), the nations gateway to  pursuing research at these schools. 

Desperate to bridge an ever-widening         research gap between India and China, the UPA government may  allow postgraduate students at the IITs and other centrally funded  technical institutions (CFTIs) to skip the GATE in joining PhD  programmes. 

The Standing Committee of the IIT Council (SCIC)  an executive  sub-group of the apex decision making body of the IITs -- will discuss  the plan at a key meet on November 5 at IIT Bombay specially called to  discuss strategies to ramp up the countrys science research. Most PhD  programmes at the IITs, National Institutes of Technology (NITs) and  other central science schools currently consider GATE scores.  


China and India were almost at par in quantity of peer-reviewed  science research at the start of the millennium, but the eastern  neighbour has *leapfrogged*  almost four fold ahead over the past 12 years. Globally, China today  provides almost 12% of the worlds research publications in science and  engineering, while* Indian research* makes  up just over 3%. India also continues to lag significantly behind the  developed world in both quantity and quality of science and engineering  research. 

The US share in world research has declined sharply from the  1980s  when Japan and Korea began a massive expansion  but it remains  the undisputed leader, with just under 30% of the worlds science and  engineering research.


The new proposal is among a set of recommendations made by a team of  top scientists under former atomic energy czar Anil Kakodkar by human  resource development (HRD) minister Kapil Sibal to scale up research at  the IITs.


The Kakodkar panel has set a target of increasing Indias annual  science and engineering PhD output from about 9000 at present to 40,000  by 2025. The IITs alone contribute about 1000 of the current PhDs each  year. China already produces about 50,000 PhDs in science and  engineering each year.

Source: Hindustan Times





  Similar Threads: Signals and Systems hand written notes for B. Tech Students and GATE aspirants Signals and Systems hand written notes for B. Tech Students and GATE aspirants Portal for IES and GATE aspirants Must Read :Need gate 2014 aspirants hey.....gate papers...4 all....aspirants

----------

